

Why Write? - michaelperalta
http://www.varely.com/posts/48

======
scrame
I appreciate the sentiment, but I hope this is going to be followed with "Why
Proofread?" and "Why Edit?".

~~~
michaelperalta
<http://www.varely.com/posts/50> your wish is my command

